# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla to SBH

## leep75

I'm starting to plan our June 2013 trip and my wife and I have been to SBH twice and absolutely love it, but we also want to try new islands as well.  I'm thinking about doing a split trip next year.  5 nights in Anguilla and 3 in SBH.  My questions are these:

1.  Is there air service from Anguilla to sbh or would we have to go back through SXM?
2.  Is the ferry from SXM to Anguilla an easy ride?  I assume it is, but have never done it.
3.  Any recommendations on accommodations for 5 nights in Anguilla?
4.  Would you consider Anguilla safe?

----------


## JEK

Every year for the past 4 or so that we have been staying 3 weeks, we've thought of going over. Haven't make it yet!
You do have to go through SXM as for lodging we have many experts that will soon opine. Crime is up, but I think it is mostly target among and between family and gangs.

----------


## andynap

As to #2 I can vouch for that. There is a fast ferry that is as comfortable as there is. AC and all inside seats and refreshments. Here is a link to the Link ferries  http://link.ai/

----------


## Peter NJ

Whats your budget for 5 nights?
In June with some places you might name your own price.
Crime is up.The usual stuff,break ins crimes of opp.Violent crime is gang vs gang.
Ferry every half hour from Marigot.
AF from SBH to AXA is crazy high.
I would say AXA is safe,just not as safe as it was.
If you love beaches and Reggae/Soca you will be in heaven.

----------


## LindaP

There is Anguilla Air that you can take from Anguilla to St Barths.
 We were in Anguilla last February.....I felt safe, but as JEK said; there are gang troubles in the areas away from the nicer hotels.
As for where to stay, there are some great places.....but our favorite is Cusinart; mainly because of the location, the staff, the beach, and even their own hydroponic farm. 
   The people of Anguilla are some of the nicest you will ever meet.

----------


## amyb

I would switch to 3 days to explore and get a taste of Anguilla and then 5 remaining days to celebrate that you have already found St Barth

----------


## sbhlvr

we've been to Anguilla a few times and really it like there. we hope to get back there this May with friends.
once piece of advice that I didn't take was,go to Anguilla first and then SBH. There is a small boat/ferry right outside SXM airport that will take you to Anguilla. It's more expensive but is so worth it...and I'm a bargain hunter. If you don't mind smaller boats, it's a great ride,not choppy at all. IMO you can waste a great deal of time taking the taxi across the island and then waiting to get on the ferry. Car traffic going to the other side can be slow.
What are your specifications on accomondations, price range?
Go to KoalKeel for dinner and call ahead and ask for a tour of the wine cellar when you're there. Great place.
Carol

----------


## sbhlvr

Okay, Amy just informed me that the Koal Keel that I know, no longer exists. It's more of an Indian influence. So you're decision.

----------


## daffy

If you could tell us what are you looking for in accommodations and what is your budget we might be able to help more?

----------


## leep75

As for accommodations, we don't need much.  We like to get up early maybe walk, then breakfast, then beach for the day.  The last two years in SBH we stayed at villa case du roy and case et cuisine so not outrageously expensive, both are very nice in their own way.  I'm thinking in Anguilla we may do a resort or hotel since it may just be for 3 nights, since I first posted I recommended 3 nights in Anguilla and 5 in SBH and my wife seemed to like that idea (thanks Amy!)

----------


## LindaP

I agree with Amy,i f it is your first time.  Check out the Anguillaforum.com  also, trip advisor. You will find all the info you need there......
   On Mead's Bay there are  several hotels to choose from , and it's a nice area.  Like I said, i prefer Cusinart Hotel, just because we have stayed there a few times, and love the beach.

But , Mead's bay is good for walking, there are some great restaurants there, and a choice of hotels: the new modern, Viceroy (great sunset from the bar), or more boutique hotels like; Anacaona or Frangiapani.

Good luck with the search;  and I think you may really enjoy the laid back spirit and snow white beaches there!!!!!

----------


## phil62

I think the 3 day Anguilla, 5 day St Barth is the way to go, but you should take into consideration that while the trip between Islands is a short one, you will lose the better part of a day because you'll have to fly from AXA to SXM, go through Immigration, claim your luggage, re-check it, then go through security and back to the gate for the SXM/SBH leg. You can eliminate a lot of this by going with carry on only, but you're still going to kill several hours at airports. 

The trip  was a lot easier years ago when Winair had direct flights between SBH and AXA, but now with the stop over at SXM, I might re-think it.

Phil

----------


## Peter NJ

If you are not fancy but want to be on a beautiful beach and experience a real West Indian Hotel you cant beat this place.Once you see the beach its on you may not want SBH anymore.Plus your time frame you will w/out a doubt get a great rate.





http://anguillagreathouse.com/

----------


## daffy

Simple self catering condos right on the beach at a reasonable price on Mead's are Carimar and Turtle's Nest.  They are great values during low season.  

I would spend a little longer in Anguilla if you can.  The beaches are wonderful and all different.  

We took the commuter flight out of Grand Case and were in Anguilla before lunch.  Easy to do. I hear the ferries can be rough.  Loved the views from the small plane.

Cuisinart is a bigger hotel than those recommended above.  A smaller boutique type hotel you might check out is Frangipani, next to Straw Hat, one of the island's best restaurants.  You will find the beachfront accommodations less expensive than in SBH.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Peter NJ

BUMP

----------


## andynap

Why the BUMP. It's still the lead thread. BTW- I think you have single-handily kept Anguilla alive.

----------


## Peter NJ

It was not the lead thread.New Taxi was.

----------


## andynap

You bumped it yourself.

----------


## Peter NJ

bump

----------


## leep75

Thanks again for the great suggestions.  I think now we are going to do a longer stay 5 nights in anguilla and 4 in St Barths.  One more question--I assume I would need to rent a car?  We will most likely want to explore a couple different beaches per day.  Is driving on Anguilla similar to that of SXM?

----------


## LindaP

Yes, you will want a car.......Anguilla is a great place to explore; so many perfect beaches.
 When you rent the car, you will need to pay for an Anguilla driver's license; I think it's like $10 or something?
 Also, they drive Brit style.....on the left side.

----------


## KevinS

Anguilla is much flatter than SBH, so you won't have the hills to deal with.

----------


## PIRATE40

I believe SBC now has Daily Anguilla-SBH routes......never mind...it was Antigua not Anguilla....

----------


## anne

In 2010 we went to Anguilla for 10 days and then SBH for 10 days. It was wonderful. We flew into SXM and then taxied to Grand Case and stayed 1 night at Le Petit Hotel. We then took the ferry from Marigot to Blowing Pointe. We rented a car and stayed at
Villa Mimosa  at Shoal Bay. It was perfect. 
We loved Anguilla... We never felt threatened...we toured all around the island and had a great time...
We then took the ferry back from Blowing Pointe to Marigot... taxied to SFG airpot in Grand Case and flew SBC to SBH...very easy...

----------


## leep75

Booked air to sxm tonight for 6/28-7/5.  We are again thinking of Anguilla, this time for the whole week with a day trip to SBH on Tuesday 7/4.  We really liked villa VDD last year on Flamands so we are thinking of something beach front in Anguilla.  Any recommendations on beach front villas or at least semi private small QUIET (NO KIDS or at least very few) hotels, etc.  Not that we don't enjoy kids (we have two) but when they aren't with us, we don't necessarily want to be around any others :-)

----------


## Peter NJ

http://www.carimar.com/



Look at Carimar Beach Club on Meads Bay during that period they always have great deals

----------


## leep75

Thanks for the link Peter.  We decided to book at the sister property of Mead's Bay Village called Solaire.  Currently they have 4 villas (3 are available for bookings, one is unfinished).  They are running a summer special pay 5 get two nights free.  The villas look spectacular and the reviews I've read have all been very positive.  I'll post a review here when we return.  Here's a link to Trip Advisor reviews.  I'm sure I'll have some more questions as we get closer to travel time.

----------

